# Moving Questions



## curiosa (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi there. Long time lurker and first time posting. 

I have dual citizenship with USA and Mexico and plan to move from Texas to Quintana Roo towards the end of July. I plan on taking the most essential items with me and leaving the rest in storage. The biggest items I would like to take are my Trek bicycle and 40" TV. Everything else will be clothing and smaller items. From what I can tell, my best bet would be to either ship my items on boat or by air. Can anyone recommend a moving company? I know there are a lot of ports in Houston where I can take my stuff to to ship it out from but wanted to see if anyone here had experience with anyone.

Also, I have two cats (9yrs & 7yrs old). I keep seeing conflicting information as to what the requirements are for bringing them into Mexico. Has anyone brought along their feline? I've already booked in-cabin flights on Continental and will be getting carriers for them. There just really isn't much clear information anywhere and am looking for some direction.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is one official government site about entering Mexico with pets. Not the best English translation.
¡ Si viaja a México con su mascota !
Rules change, so it's best to keep checking as many official sources as possible. Expat sites aren't always up to date The Mexican consulate nearest you may be able to offer additional information. I moved here four years ago from the Middle East with two cats. When we arrived in Mexico City, I took the cats and their papers to the inspection center in the international arrivals terminal. The officer checked the papers, which were all in order, and looked at my cats without removing them from their carriers. She then issued certificates permitting them to enter Mexico. Good luck!


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

curiosa said:


> Hi there. Long time lurker and first time posting.
> 
> I have dual citizenship with USA and Mexico and plan to move from Texas to Quintana Roo towards the end of July. I plan on taking the most essential items with me and leaving the rest in storage. The biggest items I would like to take are my Trek bicycle and 40" TV. Everything else will be clothing and smaller items. From what I can tell, my best bet would be to either ship my items on boat or by air. Can anyone recommend a moving company? I know there are a lot of ports in Houston where I can take my stuff to to ship it out from but wanted to see if anyone here had experience with anyone.
> 
> ...


There are a few very important things to remember when moving from the States to Mexico. First are the import declarations. Each visa holder is allowed to bring one load of personal property into Mexico without paying a duty on it. (There are a few exceptions as to what constitutes personal property). That means if you have a partner or wife each of you have the right to import a load of personal property. If you are single then you might want to do what some of the people down here do and pay the duty on what they bring down with them and then use the free import status when they bring down all the rest of their household goods. This is usually after they have found a place to live. 

The site shows that you’re in Austin. We moved from Austin to Ajijic last May and had a mover do all the work. They came in and packed everything, loaded and then brought it to Ajijic, unloaded and removed all the packing and boxes. It cost us about $3000 US for the entire job. We loaded a 30 foot truck almost full. 
There are a lot of movers in the Ajijic area but have no idea in yours. 

My suggestion is to find someone in your area who has recently completed a move and get their ideas. I’ve found that most Mexican movers contract out to a local service to pick up the load and then transfer it at the border to one of their own trucks. There are a few Mexican movers who do the entire job from pick up to unload. They are usually the least costly but very hard to unsure quality. That’s why I strongly suggest you find someone at your destination and get some recommendations.


----------



## curiosa (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you both for your responses. It's great information and I'll have to research the movers part a bit more.

@ pappabee: I'm surprised that the move was that inexpensive. I'll be moving towards the Tulum area which is further out so I fear that by vehicle it may turn out to be more expensive. But still, it doesn't hurt to inquire so I'll be doing that.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess pappabee missed the part about you having duel citizenship, as a Mexican you should probably check with your consul , ****** rules are different than Mexican citizens rules...you do know how hot,humid and rainy Q Roo can be in July,correct?


----------



## curiosa (Feb 23, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I guess pappabee missed the part about you having duel citizenship, as a Mexican you should probably check with your consul , ****** rules are different than Mexican citizens rules...you do know how hot,humid and rainy Q Roo can be in July,correct?


Yeah. I hate going to my local Mexican consulate as it's so disorganized and packed all the time but I think I'll have to take off from work for a few hours to go in and make sure I have all of my bases covered.

I do know that it's hot and humid in Q Roo. I'm not looking forward to it but that's that only time I can move.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to the board and do send reports as to how you are going.......


----------



## curiosa (Feb 23, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Welcome to the board and do send reports as to how you are going.......


Gracias!  Will do.


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

I recently confirmed and updated the information on what is required for taking pets to Mexico. BE SURE THAT YOUR HEALTH CERTIFICATES CLEARLY STATE THAT THE CATS HAVE BEEN TREATED AND ARE FREE FROM PARASITES. This has been a problem at several airports recently, more often with cats than dogs, from what I gather.


I've got some additional information on Pet Travel on Airlines, too. But be sure to contact Continental. The last I heard they only allowed one pet per passenger in the cabin. If you are traveling alone, this may be a problem since you have two cats. I always suggest getting this information in writing - email is fine - and bring it with you to the airport.

Remember, also, to update the cat's ID tags before you travel. And enjoy the ride!


----------



## curiosa (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks so much ****** Dog! This information is very useful.

My boyfriend is going with me so we have one cat registered under each reservation. I'm more concerned about my kitties and how they will handle the move instead of myself. Thanks again!


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

My pleasure. Also - be sure that the crates are airline approved.


----------



## gsalcedo01 (May 10, 2011)

curiosa said:


> Hi there. Long time lurker and first time posting.
> 
> I have dual citizenship with USA and Mexico and plan to move from Texas to Quintana Roo towards the end of July. I plan on taking the most essential items with me and leaving the rest in storage. The biggest items I would like to take are my Trek bicycle and 40" TV. Everything else will be clothing and smaller items. From what I can tell, my best bet would be to either ship my items on boat or by air. Can anyone recommend a moving company? I know there are a lot of ports in Houston where I can take my stuff to to ship it out from but wanted to see if anyone here had experience with anyone.
> 
> ...


look in to mexicomovingcompany com, seymi com mx, I need some one to share muving cost from California in to Guadalajara if you know some one let me know.

good look


----------

